# Two way TQW column



## Jean-Claude Edet (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi everybody
New in this forum

Starting the following project :

Two way TQW Floorstanding Column
Using Scanspeak 18W/4531G00 & R2904/70000

I Plan to use REW for measurment of this column.

Jceido


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Home Theater Shack, glad to have you with us!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Bonjour Jean-Claude, welcome aboard to HTS and thanks for joining us.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Jean-Claude Edet (Mar 5, 2014)

This is the 2-way-filter

jceido


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to the DIY Speakers forum.


----------

